# Casein



## PaulDoug (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm doing a wedding pen with Casein.  Do you finish it just like an acrylic blank or what?


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yep , it polishes up to a nice shine with very little effort . I sand to around 800 then buff on the wheels .


----------



## jskeen (Aug 4, 2010)

Just don't get it wet!!!  

Seriously, Casein back in the old days was very sensitive to moisture.  I don't doubt that the modern version has been improved, but why take chances?


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks guys that is what I was looking for and I would have wet sanded!  These blanks were pretty hard to drill.  I could only go about 1/8" at a time which surprised me.  Turns nice though and has a slight order of antler when drilling.

Butch, glad to hear  form you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 4, 2010)

James I tested the casein that I got from Exotics, left a 1/4 inch piece in water for two weeks and nothing happen....remember they make buttons out of Casein and the clothing is washed...I always wet sand to 12000 then polish with novus, have had no problems at all........ 





jskeen said:


> Just don't get it wet!!!
> 
> Seriously, Casein back in the old days was very sensitive to moisture. I don't doubt that the modern version has been improved, but why take chances?


----------



## hebertjo (Aug 4, 2010)

Roy - 

Have you tested ink on the casein? I heard that it stains it. Not much of a problem with a rollerball but a fountain pen might get some ink on it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 4, 2010)

Haven't but now that you brought it up I will, I might have to change my finish if it stains and give it a CA finish and also at the milled ends.....:biggrin:





hebertjo said:


> Roy -
> 
> Have you tested ink on the casein? I heard that it stains it. Not much of a problem with a rollerball but a fountain pen might get some ink on it.


----------



## Parson (Aug 4, 2010)

I used the MM pads wet on my last casein project without problems.


----------



## jskeen (Aug 4, 2010)

There you go, the voice of direct experience has spoken.  Wet sand away.  

Thanks Guys


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 4, 2010)

Yep after reading added posts I did wet sand.  I got smooth but not glossy until I polished and waxed.  Now the barrel goes to Constant for engraving.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 4, 2010)

I finish just as Roy does. No issues. I have even put a CA finish over it without issue.
I have done a similar water test with no issues. I have also done an ink stain test and the result was no stains.

Remember, the industrial casein we use IS NOT the same product as the home made powdered milk and vinegar casein. The home made stuff WILL dissolve in water and will soak in ink!


----------

